# Milan: sì di Belotti. E il Toro non lo fotografa con la nuova maglia



## admin (16 Luglio 2017)

Come riportato da Sky, il Milan ha il sì del Gallo Belotti al trasferimento in rossonero. Ora però bisogna trovare l'accordo con il Toro. I rossoneri, offrono 40 milioni in contati più contropartite. Cairo ne pretende 80. Nel frattempo, il Torino non ha inserito il Gallo tra i "modelli" che hanno indossato la nuova maglia granata. E ciò sembra clamoroso, considerato che l'attaccante è il giocatore simbolo.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Milan ha il sì del Gallo Belotti al trasferimento in rossonero. Ora però bisogna trovare l'accordo con il Toro. I rossoneri, offrono 40 milioni in contati più contropartite. Cairo ne pretende 80. Nel frattempo, il Torino non ha inserito il Gallo tra i "modelli" che hanno indossato la nuova maglia granata. E ciò sembra clamoroso, considerato che l'attaccante è il giocatore simbolo.



Ah sì?  non si era capito


----------



## VonVittel (16 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Milan ha il sì del Gallo Belotti al trasferimento in rossonero. Ora però bisogna trovare l'accordo con il Toro. I rossoneri, offrono 40 milioni in contati più contropartite. Cairo ne pretende 80. Nel frattempo, il Torino non ha inserito il Gallo tra i "modelli" che hanno indossato la nuova maglia granata. E ciò sembra clamoroso, considerato che l'attaccante è il giocatore simbolo.



Sto delirando. Impazzisco.

Cairo, ora sei ufficialmente da solo contro tutti. MOLLA L'OSSO.


----------



## JohnShepard (16 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ah sì?  non si era capito



Nono non si era capito, vuole restare al Toro


----------



## kipstar (16 Luglio 2017)

aspettiamo.....


----------



## koti (16 Luglio 2017)

È preso dai.


----------



## Crox93 (16 Luglio 2017)

Forza Gallo spingi il tuo presidente, qui siamo pronti ad accoglierti


----------



## Mic (16 Luglio 2017)

Il Milan ha il si del Gallo...........
Di che parliamo?! Quello è rossonero dentro


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Milan ha il sì del Gallo Belotti al trasferimento in rossonero. Ora però bisogna trovare l'accordo con il Toro. I rossoneri, offrono 40 milioni in contati più contropartite. Cairo ne pretende 80. Nel frattempo, il Torino non ha inserito il Gallo tra i "modelli" che hanno indossato la nuova maglia granata. E ciò sembra clamoroso, considerato che l'attaccante è il giocatore simbolo.



Dai Andre', la 7 ti aspetta.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Luglio 2017)

È preso dai, bisogna solo vedere fino a quando Cairo vuole rompere le scatole


----------



## Compix83 (16 Luglio 2017)

40 milioni + contropartite sono pochi.


----------



## Bataille (16 Luglio 2017)

L'operazione è conclusa. Appare evidente come la _tirade_ sulla clausola sia a esclusivo uso e consumo del pubblico granata. 

E non mi stupirebbe se l'annuncio arrivasse in contemporanea ad un altro. Ne sapremo di più dopo il diciotto.


----------



## Stex (16 Luglio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Dai Andre', la 7 ti aspetta.



La 9 e libera.


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Luglio 2017)

Stex ha scritto:


> La 9 e libera.


La 9 è di Andre Silva


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Milan ha il sì del Gallo Belotti al trasferimento in rossonero. Ora però bisogna trovare l'accordo con il Toro. I rossoneri, offrono 40 milioni in contati più contropartite. Cairo ne pretende 80. Nel frattempo, il Torino non ha inserito il Gallo tra i "modelli" che hanno indossato la nuova maglia granata. E ciò sembra clamoroso, considerato che l'attaccante è il giocatore simbolo.



Se tutto va bene la "nuova maglia" me la compro io, tra qualche settimana, anzi ne compro dieci e le regalo ad amici rossoneri.
Gallo! Gallo! Gallo!


----------



## James Watson (16 Luglio 2017)

Dai dai dai


----------



## JohnDoe (16 Luglio 2017)

e una pazzia spendere quella cifra per Belotti...mah...


----------



## Rossonero10 (16 Luglio 2017)

DAJEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

Alza la cresta GALLO, alzalaaaa !!!! E vieni con noi per fare tornare il Milan in Cina al mondo !!!!!!

DAJEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2017)

Countdown all'annuncio


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Luglio 2017)

Dai dai dai dai!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Milan ha il sì del Gallo Belotti al trasferimento in rossonero. Ora però bisogna trovare l'accordo con il Toro. I rossoneri, offrono 40 milioni in contati più contropartite. Cairo ne pretende 80. Nel frattempo, il Torino non ha inserito il Gallo tra i "modelli" che hanno indossato la nuova maglia granata. E ciò sembra clamoroso, considerato che l'attaccante è il giocatore simbolo.


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Luglio 2017)

Questo arriva appena torniamo dalla cina e gioca subito il preliminare facendo venire giù san siro


----------



## cris (16 Luglio 2017)

Se sto sognando, non svegliatemi. La prima partita ufficiale a San Siro sarà sold out. Verra giu lo stadio. Faró in modo di esserci, impossibile altrimenti.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (16 Luglio 2017)

Anche il gallo mi va benissimo


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Luglio 2017)

Ma quindi con Belotti, Bonucci, Donnarumma, conti, romagnoli, non sarà più italjuve?


----------



## neoxes (16 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi con Belotti, Bonucci, Donnarumma, conti, romagnoli, non sarà più italjuve?



Ital-Milan. E ci compriamo pure il resto della rosa dell'Italia, giusto per rinfoltire la panchina


----------



## Igniorante (16 Luglio 2017)

Madonna mia, se arriva impazzisco...robe da Kevin quando scopre di essere rimasto da solo in casa in Mamma Ho Perso L'Aereo


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Luglio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi con Belotti, Bonucci, Donnarumma, conti, romagnoli, non sarà più italjuve?



Anche Biglia e Musacchio sono italiani


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Luglio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> La 9 è di Andre Silva



Per il Gallo la 7....


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Luglio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Per il Gallo la 7....



I brividi...


----------



## Cizzu (16 Luglio 2017)

Belotti si a 40 + Paletta e Niang.

Belotti no a 80 mln.


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Milan ha il sì del Gallo Belotti al trasferimento in rossonero. Ora però bisogna trovare l'accordo con il Toro. I rossoneri, offrono 40 milioni in contati più contropartite. Cairo ne pretende 80. Nel frattempo, il Torino non ha inserito il Gallo tra i "modelli" che hanno indossato la nuova maglia granata. E ciò sembra clamoroso, considerato che l'attaccante è il giocatore simbolo.



Alla fine secondo me ci si incontrerà sui 55-60 milioni più contropartite. E Cairo si sta.

Daje


----------



## RickyB83 (16 Luglio 2017)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Alla fine secondo me ci si incontrerà sui 55-60 milioni più contropartite. E Cairo si sta.
> 
> Daje



Teoricamente dovrebbe finire così anche se secondo me sono sempre troppi.. Il gallo vale 50 complessivi deve ancora dimostrare in campo internazionale non scherziamo!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (16 Luglio 2017)

Vero cuore rossonero
E noi abbiamo bisogno anche del cuore per tornare in alto


----------



## Igniorante (16 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Milan ha il sì del Gallo Belotti al trasferimento in rossonero. Ora però bisogna trovare l'accordo con il Toro. I rossoneri, offrono 40 milioni in contati più contropartite. Cairo ne pretende 80. Nel frattempo, il Torino non ha inserito il Gallo tra i "modelli" che hanno indossato la nuova maglia granata. E ciò sembra clamoroso, considerato che l'attaccante è il giocatore simbolo.



Belotti è già venduto, se non gli hanno fatto mettere la nuova maglia, mi pare chiaro


----------



## Guglielmo90 (16 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Vero cuore rossonero
> E noi abbiamo bisogno anche del cuore per tornare in alto



Da lacrime..


----------



## krull (16 Luglio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Belotti è già venduto, se non gli hanno fatto mettere la nuova maglia, mi pare chiaro



Perfetto


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Luglio 2017)

E pigliate sto Duvan Zapata che la facciamo finita


----------



## krull (16 Luglio 2017)

Domanda: ma come mai sto affetto con Gigio? Sono amici?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Luglio 2017)

Dajè Gallo dajeeeeeeeee


----------



## Cantastorie (16 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Milan ha il sì del Gallo Belotti al trasferimento in rossonero. Ora però bisogna trovare l'accordo con il Toro. I rossoneri, offrono 40 milioni in contati più contropartite. Cairo ne pretende 80. Nel frattempo, il Torino non ha inserito il Gallo tra i "modelli" che hanno indossato la nuova maglia granata. E ciò sembra clamoroso, considerato che l'attaccante è il giocatore simbolo.



Come già detto da altri per lo zodiaco cinese è l'anno del Gallo, il "Gallo" Belotti è del 93, altro anno del Gallo, che quindi è il suo segno Zodiacale cinese. Sospetto che la coincidenza possa fare una "leggerissima" impressione alla proprietà...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Luglio 2017)

Il borussia che dice di non aver ricevuto offerte da nessuno per Aubameyang. 

Secondo io, Fassone è già in accordo con Belotti da mesi.
Gli avrà detto di aspettare anche la fine del mercato per far abbassare le richieste a Cairo e poi ci sarà il colpo definitivo. 

Già immagino una sua esultanza con la manina a mo di cresta del gallo.... E i Cinesi ad impazzire.
Altro che dybala mask


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Domanda: ma come mai sto affetto con Gigio? Sono amici?



Non direttamente. 
L amicizia in comune è con la Guendalina Rodriguez


----------



## krull (16 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Non direttamente.
> L amicizia in comune è con la Guendalina Rodriguez


Scherzi?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Scherzi?



Ovviamente


----------



## Crox93 (16 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Non direttamente.
> L amicizia in comune è con la Guendalina Rodriguez


----------



## krull (16 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ovviamente



Ah ok...ma quindi? Amici perché? Quando hanno avuto a che fare nazionale a parte?


----------



## Cizzu (16 Luglio 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Teoricamente dovrebbe finire così anche se secondo me sono sempre troppi.. Il gallo vale 50 complessivi deve ancora dimostrare in campo internazionale non scherziamo!



Si, il punto è proprio questo. Il Milan fino ad adesso non ha pagato più del devuto per nessuno. Non dobbiamo farlo nemmeno per Belotti. 60-70 milioni sono davvero troppi.


----------



## neoxes (16 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Si, il punto è proprio questo. Il Milan fino ad adesso non ha pagato più del devuto per nessuno. Non dobbiamo farlo nemmeno per Belotti. 60-70 milioni sono davvero troppi.



Insomma... Se proprio vogliamo fare le pulci, 40M per A.Silva che è tutto da valutare in Italia, 25M + giovane per Conti e 20M per Biglia, 42M per Bonucci non sono propriamente prezzi di saldo.
I prezzi sono da imputare a presidenti pazzi e scassapelotas, occasioni di mercato ed ipervalutazioni per secondi fini, ci sta, ma abbiamo pagato BENE, non ci siamo fatti spennare, ma non abbiamo nemmeno fatto gli affari della vita.

Prima che vi arrabbiate, è una politica che condivido e sottoscrivo. Perché lancia il segnale di una società seria che non barboneggia o elemosina in giro, serve ad avere buoni rapporti con società ed agenti e ci permette di tornare a sederci al tavolo che conta accolti da sorrisi e strette di mano, non come la juve che è mal vista dall'intero globo pallonaro fatto salvo il Bayern.


----------



## Cizzu (16 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Insomma... Se proprio vogliamo fare le pulci, 40M per A.Silva che è tutto da valutare in Italia, 25M + giovane per Conti e 20M per Biglia, 42M per Bonucci non sono propriamente prezzi di saldo.



Il Porto è sembre stata una bottega cara, come si suol dire. Andrè Silva ha solo 21 anni, è un investimento che ha molti meno rischi rispetto ad un 31enne. Che poi è tutto da valutare in Italia è un discorso che ha poco senso, perchè allora sarebbe da applicare anche a Musacchio, Rodriguez e Calhanoglou. Conti, effettivamente è il giocatore che è stato pagato di più rispetto al rendimento offerto fino a qui. Sul prezzo di Biglia e Bonucci cosa avresti da ridire? A meno sarebbe stato impossibile strapparli.


----------



## Zenos (16 Luglio 2017)

image uploader


----------



## neoxes (16 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Il Porto è sembre stata una bottega cara, come si suol dire. Andrè Silva ha solo 21 anni, è un investimento che ha molti meno rischi rispetto ad un 31enne. Che poi è tutto da valutare in Italia è un discorso che ha poco senso, perchè allora sarebbe da applicare anche a Musacchio, Rodriguez e Calhanoglou. Conti, effettivamente è il giocatore che è stato pagato di più rispetto al rendimento offerto fino a qui. Sul prezzo di Biglia e Bonucci cosa avresti da ridire? A meno sarebbe stato impossibile strapparli.



Assolutamente d'accordo, ma li abbiamo pagati bene, questo sto dicendo. Non ci siamo svenati, ma non ce li hanno nemmeno regalati.
20M per un giocatore di 31 anni in scadenza sono tanti, questo è oggettivo, seppur si tratta di un giocatore forte come Biglia. L'avesse fatto il condor, ci saremmo lamentati da qui al 2027. Il problema è che in quel caso sarebbe stato il colpo del mercato al 31 di agosto, oggi è un'operazione buona all'interno di un mercato ottimo. Tutto qui, non mi lamento, anzi, ringrazio il cielo di aver tenuto botta finora per potermi godere questo momento.


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Vero cuore rossonero
> E noi abbiamo bisogno anche del cuore per tornare in alto


Quest'anno per un Torino-Milan si scherzava sul fatto che fossero come Holly e Benji. Ora quella coppia potrebbe formarsi veramente. E giù gli stadi..


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2017)

Oggi è il giorno in cui ha rinnovato Nainggolan, e sarebbe il giorno perfetto per annunciare Belotti.


----------



## Crox93 (16 Luglio 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Oggi è il giorno in cui ha rinnovato Nainggolan, e sarebbe il giorno perfetto per annunciare Belotti.



Sarebbe da orgasmo ma credo che la punta top verrà ufficializzata abbondantemente dopo il ritorno dalla Cina


----------



## fabri47 (16 Luglio 2017)

Eccellente. Una volta ufficializzato, si punta allo scudetto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Luglio 2017)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Vero cuore rossonero
> E noi abbiamo bisogno anche del cuore per tornare in alto





Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Da lacrime..


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Sky, il Milan ha il sì del Gallo Belotti al trasferimento in rossonero. Ora però bisogna trovare l'accordo con il Toro. I rossoneri, offrono 40 milioni in contati più contropartite. Cairo ne pretende 80. Nel frattempo, il Torino non ha inserito il Gallo tra i "modelli" che hanno indossato la nuova maglia granata. E ciò sembra clamoroso, considerato che l'attaccante è il giocatore simbolo.



Belotti è milanista normale che verrebbe di scorsa, ma per più di 50 milioni non lo farei mai e poi mai sinceramente.


----------



## bmb (16 Luglio 2017)

Questo farebbe venire giù San Siro più di chiunque altro. A parte Messi e CR7.


----------



## James Watson (16 Luglio 2017)

Premettendo che per me sarebbe una roba da ballare nudo in cortile, non farei troppo affidamento sulla mancata foto di belotti con la maglia del toro, a quanto ho capito lui ha firmato un contratto di esclusiva con la adidas, per cui potrebbe anche essere per quello che non è stato fotografato


----------



## Smarx10 (16 Luglio 2017)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Premettendo che per me sarebbe una roba da ballare nudo in cortile, non farei troppo affidamento sulla mancata foto di belotti con la maglia del toro, a quanto ho capito lui ha firmato un contratto di esclusiva con la adidas, per cui potrebbe anche essere per quello che non è stato fotografato



Ne dubito. Molti nostri giocatori nel passato sono stati simbolo della campagna abbonamenti pur essendo uomini nike (Ibra, Elshaa, Pato..)


----------



## Federer90 (16 Luglio 2017)

Preferirei aubameyang, ci darebbe un respiro internazionale decisamente diverso. Però vabbe, arrivasse Belotti sarei felicissimo.


----------



## Cizzu (16 Luglio 2017)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> per più di 50 milioni non lo farei mai e poi mai sinceramente.



.


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (16 Luglio 2017)

Comunque ragazzi, capisco tutto e rispetto le idee di tutti, ma a quelli che dicono che 50 milioni si ma non un euro di più, vorrei tanto capire cosa vi cambia a voi personalmente se il milan spende 50 o 70 milioni.Io penso che Fassone non sia il primo che passa, se sta spendendo come un folle, evidentemente sa di poterlo fare.


----------



## luigi61 (16 Luglio 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, capisco tutto e rispetto le idee di tutti, ma a quelli che dicono che 50 milioni si ma non un euro di più, vorrei tanto capire cosa vi cambia a voi personalmente se il milan spende 50 o 70 milioni.Io penso che Fassone non sia il primo che passa, se sta spendendo come un folle, evidentemente sa di poterlo fare.



Siamo in tanti a pensarla come te; continuano imperterriti a fare i ragionieri, gli A.D dimenticando di fare l'unica cosa giusta....TIFARE E BASTA
P.S qualcuno ha pure contestato l'acquisto di Bonucci che è stato quasi di saldo; comunque chissenefrega speriamo spendino e comprino più possibile


----------



## James Watson (16 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Ne dubito. Molti nostri giocatori nel passato sono stati simbolo della campagna abbonamenti pur essendo uomini nike (Ibra, Elshaa, Pato..)



Sì ma ho dimenticato di dire che, per quanto ne so io, si tratta di un contratto di esclusiva con una clausola che gli impedirebbe proprio di fare pubblicità ad altri marchi rivali, poi boh, di ste cose non me ne intendo, me l'ha riferito un tifoso torinista.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Luglio 2017)

Stex ha scritto:


> La 9 e libera.



anche fosse libera il suo idolo portava un certo numero 7


----------



## mandraghe (16 Luglio 2017)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi, capisco tutto e rispetto le idee di tutti, ma a quelli che dicono che 50 milioni si ma non un euro di più, vorrei tanto capire cosa vi cambia a voi personalmente se il milan spende 50 o 70 milioni.Io penso che Fassone non sia il primo che passa, se sta spendendo come un folle, evidentemente sa di poterlo fare.




Beh ci cambia che con i restanti 20 ci possiamo prendere un altro giocatore 

Inoltre le spese folli e ingiustificate son roba di squadre come PSG e City, che pur di non trattare, finiscono per strapagare qualunque giocatore, specie quelli meno importanti.

Comunque alla fine son sicuro che Cairo abbasserà la cresta, basterà trovare la modalità giusta di pagamento e le cose si metteranno apposto. Ed è probabile che Fassone riuscirà a far breccia nel muro di Cairo proponendo la giusta modalità di pagamento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2017)

Mettiamo una cosa in chiaro , se il gallo dovesse venire al Milan ci verrà per cifre molto più basse della richiesta del vigile urbano .

Non mi sorprenderei di un 40+ Niang o 30 + Ning e altro


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Luglio 2017)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sì ma ho dimenticato di dire che, per quanto ne so io, si tratta di un contratto di esclusiva con una clausola che gli impedirebbe proprio di fare pubblicità ad altri marchi rivali, poi boh, di ste cose non me ne intendo, me l'ha riferito un tifoso torinista.




mi dispiace per lui.. il realtà si stara e cercherà di convincerti dandosi questa motivazione..
ma in realtà sotto sotto ha una fifa matta di rivedere un'altro caso "Cerci" 
purtroppo la loro realtà porta a veder andare via i loro Big/Idoli se una grande chiama.. 

Uomo Simbolo fa la foto 
poche storie.. non ce sponsor che tenga 
sei un calciatore di un Club non uomo immagine dei vari marchi


----------



## Crox93 (16 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mettiamo una cosa in chiaro , se il gallo dovesse venire al Milan ci verrà per cifre molto più basse della richiesta del vigile urbano .
> 
> Non mi sorprenderei di un 40+ Niang o 30 + Ning e altro



Che sarebbe anche giusto, ma alla fine credo sarà 50 + Niang


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Luglio 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh ci cambia che con i restanti 20 ci possiamo prendere un altro giocatore
> 
> Inoltre le spese folli e ingiustificate son roba di squadre come PSG e City, che pur di non trattare, finiscono per strapagare qualunque giocatore, specie quelli meno importanti.
> 
> Comunque alla fine son sicuro che Cairo abbasserà la cresta, basterà trovare la modalità giusta di pagamento e le cose si metteranno apposto. Ed è probabile che Fassone riuscirà a far breccia nel muro di Cairo proponendo la giusta modalità di pagamento.



diversamente da loro spendiamo bene e sorprendentemente li abbiamo asfaltati pure come esborso economico 

se ce la CINA dietro non ce storia per nessuno 
si parla di MILIARDI


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Che sarebbe anche giusto, ma alla fine credo sarà 50 + Niang



E tutti contenti.


----------



## kipstar (16 Luglio 2017)

vogliamo il gallo rossonero!


----------



## RickyB83 (16 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Il Porto è sembre stata una bottega cara, come si suol dire. Andrè Silva ha solo 21 anni, è un investimento che ha molti meno rischi rispetto ad un 31enne. Che poi è tutto da valutare in Italia è un discorso che ha poco senso, perchè allora sarebbe da applicare anche a Musacchio, Rodriguez e Calhanoglou. Conti, effettivamente è il giocatore che è stato pagato di più rispetto al rendimento offerto fino a qui. Sul prezzo di Biglia e Bonucci cosa avresti da ridire? A meno sarebbe stato impossibile strapparli.




Esatto è poi Silva in ucl ha timbrato anche parecchio..


----------



## James Watson (16 Luglio 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> mi dispiace per lui.. il realtà si stara e cercherà di convincerti dandosi questa motivazione..
> ma in realtà sotto sotto ha una fifa matta di rivedere un'altro caso "Cerci"
> purtroppo la loro realtà porta a veder andare via i loro Big/Idoli se una grande chiama..
> 
> ...



Speriamo (speriamo anche però che non finisca come l'altra volta con Cerci...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (16 Luglio 2017)

*Secondo Premium Sport, Belotti avrebbe rotto col suo procuratore Lancini e a lavorare per il suo trasferimento dovrebbe essere Lucci (lo stesso di Bonucci). Cairo vuole per il suo centravanti 60 cash + i cartellini di Paletta e Niang*


----------



## Crox93 (16 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Premium Sport, Belotti avrebbe rotto col suo procuratore Lancini e a lavorare per il suo trasferimento dovrebbe essere Lucci (lo stesso di Bonucci). Cairo vuole per il suo centravanti 60 cash + i cartellini di Paletta e Niang*



Se vuole Paletta (5) e Niang (15) allora il cash non dev'essere superiore ai 30/35M


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Premium Sport, Belotti avrebbe rotto col suo procuratore Lancini e a lavorare per il suo trasferimento dovrebbe essere Lucci (lo stesso di Bonucci). Cairo vuole per il suo centravanti 60 cash + i cartellini di Paletta e Niang*



Ci siamo


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Luglio 2017)

Per quello che ho visto in giro sulla web gran parte del tifo granata è già convinto che il Gallo andrà al Milan.


----------

